# carpet python



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats nice man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice snake.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres my ball.....python.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

man i've wanted one of those guys for some time very nice snake


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Very nice Carpet, is a male or female?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Very nice Carpet, is a male or female?


accually Im not sure, I never had it probed.


----------

